# Scioto this evening:



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Fished a "popular downtown spot"  AANNNNDDDDD........lost a rod   

Ak and I were b-s'n and the rod literally flew out of the holder....never hit the bank, just straight in......

Had a run later that I can only assume may have been the same fish, I missed him, however I snagged my other line right by the hook. Started pulling it in and I was pulling the line, but the drag was slippin so I couldn't get the rod.....then the line broke  

Once again, no fish.........


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

We must of missed u down there today. Mushijobah and I caught 5 carp and a small chanel catfish. Kyle got a nice one that was about 10 pounds. Hes posting the picks later tonite


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

maan. all i could do was watching that rod went into the water.. thought it would be right there by the rocks.. again, just like what happenned to bigchessie at the same spot, the rod was to where to be feel (we tried to probe amongst the rocks with my net handle).. i promised him i'll go there and try to find it tomorrow.. BB you maybe lucky that you are using a really light line, it might just snapped the line and leave your rod closeby.. 
like he said, it didn't even hit the steps, just went straight into the water..  un-freakin-believable


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Heres my nice one of the night....Action was pretty darn quick. Lost a few nice ones and burned my hand on spinning spools a few times...Anyone wanna guess the weight?


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I caught a quantum baitcaster reel and a fishing rod a couple of weeks ago. It was in an area that I have been chumming pretty regularly for carp. I can only guess that someone came along and threw there line out and a carp took off with the rod. You really are better off with a bait runner or something that has a clicker, or just loosen your drag way down so that you don't loose your poles. OH well probably not the last rod and reel to be lost in that spot. The carp don't look back once hooked. At least the fish were biting

Marc


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Drag was loose, it just hit so hard.....when I snagged the line and pulled the drag was slipping and I could not pull the rod in


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i went back to see if i can find it for you, but no such luck..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Maybe when the water goes down a bit......it's not that far. As Mushi knows, me and under water rocks don't go good together.......


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude that SUCKS......better get that Baitrunner out next time...GEEZ!

Tell me it was NOT your Stradic combo...if so thats even worse!!

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

If it were the stradic I would have went in for it. Only thing I can guess is that(since you can barely hear the drag going out on it) the fish had been running out line and the line got caught and the fish kept going.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

All the storys you ever heard about someone bank fishing and thier rod&reel goes flying into the water to never be sen again.......95% of the time a carp is to blame.

Anyone who says carp bite light...tap..tap..tap....really has never carp fished.

That day down at COSI last week, i had a carp hit my rod so hard it over run my BTR reel(mini birdsnest)....happens a lot, these guys carp sure hit out of no where and scream off like thier doing 50+mph. I think theres a tale floating around the carp members about a "un named" angler that almost lost his 2 rods & complete rod pod to a carp run one time....hmmm...lol.


Only thing you have to remember is this..if you are using a fixed spool reel, make turn your drag is turned way down after casting it out...same is true with a baitrunnr type reel, its only good IF you flip the lever....always always double check you gear....or they will take it! 
Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i heard it happenned to him several times too.. i guess he'll never learn..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Several times....GEEZ US..i only heard about the ONE time...oh my!
Didnt TimJC save his gear from going in the lake? What was the story behind that anyway....did he forget to set the drag/baitrunner? I wonder if its the "roving" angler thats always everwhere BUT next to his rods...lol....heheheh...he better invest in a REMOTE sounder for his alarms.lol.

Scott


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I have fixed spool reel (big spinning reel) and simply leave it open, this is OK isn't? If you set your drag very low, how the h*ll can you set the hook?
greg


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

easy.. grab the spool while you're picking up your rod.. then tighten the drag as you feel the rod starting to bend..  once you're used to doing that, you'll do it all in 1 motion..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg, leaving your bail open in fine......i personaly dont because i like to keep my line as tight to the lead as i can...helps to better detect any movement through my alarms and indicators(euro stuff). I have many rods that have a built in line clip so you can fish with the bail open and the clip will hold the line tight for you...but ive gone to BTR style reels and dont need to mess with that stuff.

I used to be a drag turner years ago....lost a lot of fish due to playing around with the drag too much instead of concentrating on the fish..not a good idea when fishing close to snags, which i do most of the time.

Ive fished with AK and say hes pretty good at it...i can do it pretty good myself, but like the easy way out with my baitrunner reels..lol.plus my fighting drag is set where i had it everytime and i can easily make a fine tune adjustment when needed.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

RiverRat said:


> Several times....GEEZ US..i only heard about the ONE time...oh my!
> Didnt TimJC save his gear from going in the lake? What was the story behind that anyway....did he forget to set the drag/baitrunner? I wonder if its the "roving" angler thats always everwhere BUT next to his rods...lol....heheheh...he better invest in a REMOTE sounder for his alarms.lol.
> 
> Scott


I have never lost a rod, or even been close to losing a rod. But, I have lost more than a few fish due to my "remote" alarm system and the distance I need to travel back to my rods


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL..Tim, not sure which is better then..lol...?
We all know a certain angler to rome all over the events area....he above everyone NEEDS one of those systems. I guess the best solution is to be close to your rods.

Still the best thing ive ever seen is to hear an alarm scream a one toner off in the distance ,then see an angler come out of nowhere at full speed running towards the sound....priceless IMO.

Ive talked to Iain at Angling Solutions and i will be ordering the gear to add to my Delkim Plus alarms w/remote system...since i dont fish the events anymore(even though you might see me show up as a "guest"), the reason i would like one is for 2 reasons...one while sleeping i can hang the remote from the inside of my brolly(im a HEAVY sleeper) and two, that way while fishing remote areas i can turn my alarms volume off so i dont spook fish in the margins.

Scott


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Will anyone guess the weight of the carp i am holding and caught that sunday evening? I am not too sure when it comes to fish weights.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Heres my nice one of the night....Action was pretty darn quick. Lost a few nice ones and burned my hand on spinning spools a few times...Anyone wanna guess the weight?


I'd say it was between nine and twelve pounds. If River Rat caught it he would call it a twenty+......


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

If Mark caught it..i would call it a miracle...LMAO.

I would guess a solid 8-9 lbs. nice avg. fish for that area.

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

" If RiverRat caught it he would call it 20 + " ...sounds like The Kernal knows RiverRat also with that coment.............  ............... You guys are killing me...... THE CATKING !!!


----------

